# NYC master electrician sample test?



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Hoping someone here who has their NYC masters could help. I would like to get my license eventually (sooner the better). I plan on eventually taking the prep course but was hoping i could get a jump start on it by knowing what may be on the test. is it mostly code based? calculations? both? specifics? 

I've only been doing this for 9 years and i feel like i dont even come close to knowing what i need to know to figure out a job from start to finish while making sure every little thing is up to code


----------



## GeneC (Aug 28, 2017)

chknkatsu said:


> Hoping someone here who has their NYC masters could help. I would like to get my license eventually (sooner the better). I plan on eventually taking the prep course but was hoping i could get a jump start on it by knowing what may be on the test. is it mostly code based? calculations? both? specifics?
> 
> I've only been doing this for 9 years and i feel like i dont even come close to knowing what i need to know to figure out a job from start to finish while making sure every little thing is up to code


Dude, you have a ways to go for a masters NYC classification. From your post even you admit you are not ready. It took nearly 20 years to obtain that status. I worked for years there, It's not that simple, also was 30 years ago, gotta be worse now. The testing for a master covers everything and 9 years experience is not gonna get you there. Keep your job and keep learning and studying. The last thing the world needs is another book smart electrician with no hands on. I'm sorry but unless you can calculate load factors and feeder size requirements you don't stand a chance. To answer you question I will not provide specifics but it is all of the above. Don't try to jump to the head of the class, work hard and learn everything you can. If you do get the license and can't perform you become the fool. Patience my man.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ouch, crush the guys dreams why don't ya


----------



## GeneC (Aug 28, 2017)

matt1124 said:


> Ouch, crush the guys dreams why don't ya


Not trying to burst his bubble, but the tone of the post says he is not ready, I see no reason to provide that information and provide an easy way out. It takes a lot of study and experience to reach that level and he admitted he wasn't ready. Sorry, but I am a hard ass when it comes down to it. Totally old school. You want it earn it, I will teach anyone willing to learn, but no free rides. I am strictly commercial/industrial, leave residential for youngsters. He still has a lot to learn and I would hate for lack of experience come back and bite him.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

He is brain washed by the union. They don't want guys getting licensed. Once guys are licensed, they earn more money; they may flea and open up shop.

No license, union has complete control.


----------



## LasVegasJDub86 (Sep 13, 2017)

chknkatsu said:


> Hoping someone here who has their NYC masters could help. I would like to get my license eventually (sooner the better). I plan on eventually taking the prep course but was hoping i could get a jump start on it by knowing what may be on the test. is it mostly code based? calculations? both? specifics?
> 
> I've only been doing this for 9 years and i feel like i dont even come close to knowing what i need to know to figure out a job from start to finish while making sure every little thing is up to code



Well at least your not lacking in the motivation department lol. I can relate to you but I also take seasoned guys advice serious because I have worked around a lot of guys with 30+ years and nothing compares to an electrician with that amount of time and experience. I feel when we are ready we will know .


----------



## greenpro (Feb 21, 2021)

GeneC said:


> Not trying to burst his bubble, but the tone of the post says he is not ready, I see no reason to provide that information and provide an easy way out. It takes a lot of study and experience to reach that level and he admitted he wasn't ready. Sorry, but I am a hard ass when it comes down to it. Totally old school. You want it earn it, I will teach anyone willing to learn, but no free rides. I am strictly commercial/industrial, leave residential for youngsters. He still has a lot to learn and I would hate for lack of experience come back and bite him.


What a AHole


----------

